# Mercedes SL55 AMG F1 pack - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank's to all for taking time to view another escapade by Beau Technique. Today's fun in the sun was this lovely Mercedes SL55 AMG F1 pack. The vehicle was in tidy condition with very low mileage albeit light dust internally and typical dirty engine compartment. Main objective was to produce a nice lustrous gloss fitting for such a beautiful vehicle. On with the before picture's...































































































































Wash process consisted of the usual suspect's. Clean wheels. Pre soak all lower sections / arches / tyres etc. Foam. 2 bucket wash with pH neautral shampoo. Iron x. Tar removal and clayed. Lot of iron contamination and tar to deal with but never the less, removed, dried and into the unit for some much needed love. Plenty of glazing work with glossworkz / Finnesse it black foam and dual action ( DA ) polisher...




























Get rid of this K&N sticker. They look well when new and on certain vehicles but not this...










Engine dressed...





































And arches...










Wheels sealed with Chemical guys wheel gaurd...










Tyre's dressed with Valetpro traditional tyre dressing...










Glass cleaned with Permanon glass cleaner / sealant & trusty Dodo mint merkin...



















Waxed and sealed with Dodo Juice supernatural hybrid... 


















And wiped down with Zaino Z8 grande finale...










Attention to the interior with various brushes. A good through vac of the interior and general tidy round...
































































And after some good honest hard work and plenty of tlc, this Mercedes looked fit for a king...


































































































Thanks for looking.










Scott.​


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Scott stunning work :argie:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great car and very nice job. Well done


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely, top work Scott.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work buddy.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work scott


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great work and a fantastic car :thumb: - May I ask what brush that is for vents etc ? looks good.

Machine polishing under rear valance... > thats Detailing boys n girls :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That car look beautiful, welldone on your efforts you have certainly made it nice a shiny for the customer, he or she must be gob smacked.

Did you take the car for a testdrive at all.

Great interior detail by the way, love the brush lines in the boot.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

-tom- said:


> Scott stunning work :argie:





prokopas said:


> Great car and very nice job. Well done





jonjay said:


> Lovely, top work Scott.





DMH-01 said:


> Fantastic work buddy.





butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work scott





chillly said:


> Stunning mate


Thanks folks.:thumb:



The_Bouncer said:


> Great work and a fantastic car :thumb: - May I ask what brush that is for vents etc ? looks good.
> 
> Machine polishing under rear valance... > thats Detailing boys n girls :thumb:


Cheers bud. Meguiars side lock detail brush. I use others but that ones quite handy.



Trip tdi said:


> That car look beautiful, welldone on your efforts you have certainly made it nice a shiny for the customer, he or she must be gob smacked.
> 
> Did you take the car for a testdrive at all.
> 
> Great interior detail by the way, love the brush lines in the boot.


Thanks. Ive driven a few many moon's ago but this one isnt one of them however, the sound is always immense when they first fire up.


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

great job. very tidy, I love the car but facelift look better


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Superb Mr BT :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice Nice nice!!!


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

mislavto said:


> great job. very tidy, I love the car but facelift look better





888-Dave said:


> Superb Mr BT :thumb:





Heavenly said:


> Nice Nice nice!!!





Ian2k said:


> Very nice work :thumb:


Thanks a lot troop's. Most appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job! :thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Excellent!! 

whats the orange liquid your dressing the engine bay and arches with?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice work buddy. 

Im suprised you stayed out of the photos at the end though......


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nanolex said:


> Very nice job! :thumb:





TubbyTwo said:


> Excellent!!
> 
> whats the orange liquid your dressing the engine bay and arches with?





tonyy said:


> Looks amazing...


Thanks folks.



PaulN said:


> Nice work buddy.
> 
> Im suprised you stayed out of the photos at the end though......


Hey! Im not that much of a poser ( am I? ):lol:


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

love these cars even more :argie: top job:thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking very nice mate


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

halam said:


> love these cars even more :argie: top job:thumb:





athol said:


> Looking very nice mate


Thanks both. Was a great car to work on and very nice all round. Sound that you would never tire of listening to.


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

wow. just wow.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

TheTard said:


> wow. just wow.


Thats always a good reaction. Cheers.:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking very nice, good enhancement. Interested to know how you get on with SN Hybrid, I have been impressed with it so far, what are your experiences of it?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> Looking very nice, good enhancement. Interested to know how you get on with SN Hybrid, I have been impressed with it so far, what are your experiences of it?


Cheers Dave. Due to having various lsp's and what clients ask for ive only used supernatural hybrid a handful of times but the overall usage has been a breeze. I try not to refer to it as being supernatural as it doesn't have the user characteristics of supernatural. The product itself is far oilier so easy to charge prior to application. It spreads nicely with ease and if left a little over typical cure time it is still simple to remove so far from its older brother which is a touch fussy. Sheeting is quite good and up there with some higher tag lsp's. Glassy in looks compared to most Dodo Juice so definately worthy of a "sealant" name. Still not 100& on durability but does sound to be a strong performer.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting stuff Scott.

Nice and busy as usual! Quality finish as always.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Not heard of that version before. Stunning cars as standard, that looks even better. 

Cracking work as ever boss.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Excellent work mate, didn't look too bad to begin with, but looked stunning at the end, nice :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work Scott - Lovely job pal


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

loving the car, nice turnaround!


----------



## black v6 (Apr 27, 2011)

:thumb::cracking job mate first class as all your work is...


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

very nice indeed :thumb: (& the car )


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Interesting stuff Scott.
> 
> Nice and busy as usual! Quality finish as always.


Cheers mate.



Refined Detail said:


> Not heard of that version before. Stunning cars as standard, that looks even better.
> 
> Cracking work as ever boss.


Ta Rich. I hadnt heard of one until I took booking on this. Just a few nice little extra's make it a bit more special.



badman1972 said:


> Excellent work mate, didn't look too bad to begin with, but looked stunning at the end, nice :thumb:


A lot dont usually but all need some level of pampering. Cheers.:thumb:



Showshine said:


> Nice work Scott - Lovely job pal





Brisa said:


> loving the car, nice turnaround!





black v6 said:


> :thumb::cracking job mate first class as all your work is...





Mr Face said:


> very nice indeed :thumb: (& the car )


Thanks a lot for all the positive comments folks.:thumb:


----------

